# Our dog is alive!



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

I didn't know where to put this, or even _if_ to put this on here, but I can't help it:

TYSON IS ALIVE!
The dog -- our dog we "shared" with another family, across town, the dog that we assumed was dead for months -- just showed up and barked for his supper!

YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!
(I have to go cry, now.)


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Woo hoo!


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

That's fantastic! You must be so happy!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2013)

That's the best news ever! Make sure to give him plenty of smooches


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Done!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

That's wonderful. Glad to hear that Tyson is okay.


----------



## maineavalanche (Mar 22, 2013)

Great to hear!  I would be lost without my Dexter and could not imagine that scenario, so I feel for you and am very happy for you that he returned and is all right.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Why was he gone and what does that mean, you "share" the dog? 

But YAY!


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

So awesome!


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I love the sound of happy news in the morning!  

Woo hoo!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Yay.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

That's awesome. I can't imagine what it would be like to lose my parrot. I'd be done. I'm so glad your dog came home!


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

About sharing the dog:

We live in a fishing village on the Aegean coast of Turkey. Years ago, our neighbour, who worked as a waiter at a seaside restaurant, had to go back to his hometown and couldn't take his dog, Tyson, with him. We promised to take him, and he was our dog exclusively for a few years. Then we built a new house across town, and brought him with us -- but he kept wandering back to the old house. Remember, this is a village in another country, and things work differently here than in the States -- most dogs run free, but they get their shots from a mobile vet. In Tyson's case, we kept him up to date on shots and made sure he had a collar and flea and tick protection. Other than that, he was free to come and go as he pleased.

Anyway, halfway along the route between the houses, he took a shine to a lady who started feeding him, too. After that, he was our dog in the wintertime, hers in the summer... and pretty much everyone in town loved him, and lots of people fed him. He's always been a free spirit, and wouldn't even use the doghouse we had for him. (We think he's claustrophobic!)

But a few months ago, he disappeared. He's an old dog now, and since no one saw any trace of him there was nothing to do but assume he'd wandered into the hills to die alone, or that one of the "summer people" had taken him. We hoped the latter, of course, but after a while with no news, we all assumed he'd died.

So it's a glorious day!  

I'm so glad about your cat, Sibel. 6 months! Wonder what adventures that pussycat had.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

What fabulous news! Crying happy tears for you and Tyson!


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

Lindy Moone said:


> I didn't know where to put this, or even _if_ to put this on here, but I can't help it:
> 
> TYSON IS ALIVE!
> The dog -- our dog we "shared" with another family, across town, the dog that we assumed was dead for months -- just showed up and barked for his supper!
> ...


Super congrats!


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

That's fantastic news! I'm so pleased for you.

My old kitty wandered off in April. We think he actually went off to end his life as cats do. It was wholly surprising because he didn't seem like the sort of cat to do that, but I suppose you never know. Some people people become religious during their last days; it may have been his version of that. I always think of him whenever I walk the neighborhood, which is fairly often. But, he was on medication and sub-q fluids and would not have survived. So, this is even more a reason I'm happy for you and your shared dog.

I wonder what stories he could tell about his absence...


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Gina, I'm so sorry about your kitty. Because of where we live, many of our pets have just disappeared, too! (Venomous snakes, scorpions...)

We really thought we'd never see Tyson again. But here he is:


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

Hugs to you!  That's awesome!


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Glad he came home. Sounds like he was off on an adventure.


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

Lindy Moone said:


> Gina, I'm so sorry about your kitty. Because of where we live, many of our pets have just disappeared, too! (Venomous snakes, scorpions...)
> 
> We really thought we'd never see Tyson again. But here he is:


Awww thanks.

He's a handsome fella (nice fangs!). He looks delighted to be back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great story!

And, if you don't mind, we have a lot of dog lovers who hang out in Not Quite Kindle, so I'm going to move it, as they'll want to read this!

Betsy


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Lindy Moone said:


> I didn't know where to put this, or even _if_ to put this on here, but I can't help it:
> 
> TYSON IS ALIVE!
> The dog -- our dog we "shared" with another family, across town, the dog that we assumed was dead for months -- just showed up and barked for his supper!
> ...


Omg! That's fantastic! Congrats!

My parents had a dog like that. Their dog would head down the block to a house where they fed her steak and all kinds of goodies. However, they would send her back after a few hours. It was funny, sometimes the woman would call my mom and ask her to send Shannon over. It was so strange! Of course, when it came to vet bills, Shannon belonged only to my parents.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Love the happy ending! 

Tyson is obviously a dog who can look after himself, taking love and food where he finds it. Maybe he should be the mascot for self-publishers.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Congrats, dogs are far more loyal than people. Mans best friend for a reason.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Fantastic news! And Tyson has a great story, too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm so delighted! It's rare to have this sort of a happy ending--and he sure looks happy.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

That's wonderful news! The depth of your loss is now erased by the joy. I get that.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

This post created my first big smile of the day.  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Yay for Tyson! And all families involved too.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks so much to everyone for taking the time to comment. Please feel free to share your stories, too.

We usually suffer our losses in silence, because they're painful... but also because we don't want to spread misery around. 

It's nice to share a little unexpected joy.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

That's wonderful! What a pleasure to read such happy news!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm so happy to read that Tyson came back to you!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Ooooh! Big smile with sparkly white teeth.   Happy he is home.


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

Wonderful news! We had a dog that went missing in the country for 4 days during deer hunting season, and we thought our hearts would break. It was a special day when we found him again. I'm sure he had a wonderful time and did not consider himself lost.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

So happy to hear that Tyson is back, could not imagine losing my little one.

He has a great smile!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

That is fantastic! I love a story with a happy ending.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Love the story. My dog is my shadow and one hour without him I'd go crazy. And wow--what pearly teeth your dog has for being old!


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

Tyson should get the proverbial key to the city.

Please keep him safe if you can 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks, everyone, for your comments.

I must confess that that is an old picture of Tyson. I was so excited that I just snagged one of the old pics from a file, so I could post it right away. His teeth aren't quite as white, now, but they are in good shape for an old fella.


----------

